# Running off



## WelshViz223 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi, 
We have a male Vizlsa who is intact and 11 months old.
This morning we took him down the park and let him off around 30/40 yards from the entrance, he then sniffed the air and sprinted back to the entrance, then proceeded to run across a busy road where school traffic was.
No idea why, and wouldn’t come back when called luckily a lady grabbed him on the other side of the road! Im not sure if it’s his hormones kicking in and weather he could smell a bitch on heat, but it was very worrying.
Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Female in heat close by.
His nose is way more sensitive than yours.


----------



## WelshViz223 (Nov 23, 2021)

WelshViz223 said:


> Hi,
> We have a male Vizlsa who is intact and 11 months old.
> This morning we took him down the park and let him off around 30/40 yards from the entrance, he then sniffed the air and sprinted back to the entrance, then proceeded to run across a busy road where school traffic was.
> No idea why, and wouldn’t come back when called luckily a lady grabbed him on the other side of the road! Im not sure if it’s his hormones kicking in and weather he could smell a bitch on heat, but it was very worrying.
> ...





InTheNet said:


> Female in heat close by.
> His nose is way more sensitive than yours.


Anything you can do to get his attention from this or is it impossible that’s the way it seems?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I’ll offer a different reason,
Something in the park got his attention and spooked him, making him insecure.He followed his back trail to where he started, looking for security, and not finding you, became frantic and started searching for you.
I’ve never seen a male dog sprint in a straight line down it’s back trail to a female in heat.
When a dog sprints back down the path they just took, it’s a good bet it’s something in front of them, and not behind that is causing the response.
put him back on his check cord for awhile.


----------

